# Interval ShortStay Exchange



## Leeman (Apr 6, 2009)

Does anyone have any info on what this means for us Marriott owners, they have not announced how this will work yet. 

See article

http://www.theperspectivemagazine.com/interval-international-to-launch-shortstay-exchange/


----------



## JoeMid (Apr 6, 2009)

Leeman said:


> Does anyone have any info on what this means for us Marriott owners, they have not announced how this will work yet.
> 
> See article
> 
> http://www.theperspectivemagazine.com/interval-international-to-launch-shortstay-exchange/


Who makes up this folderol?


 _the shorter stay encourages Interval Gold members — whether they transact in weeks or points — to trade their time for accommodations at resorts they have not previously visited, thus broadening their experiences within Interval’s ever-expanding network._

_ShortStay Exchange allows us to provide great value to our members by expanding the overall flexibility of the vacation ownership product,” said Sharon Freed, senior vice president of consumer marketing for Interval International. “This enhancement also will be a great selling feature at Interval-affiliated resorts, since it offers buyers the chance to tailor their vacation time to fit their needs.”_

It's there for a lot of members of Points Systems now and provides access to stuff that II thinks will not be used, either because it's very last minute or it's in very over supply areas during terrible travel times/seasons.

What the details of use for straight weeks owners who are also paying for Gold Membership will be is anyone's guess.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 6, 2009)

Interval Gold points??


----------



## JoeMid (Apr 6, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> Interval Gold points??


If you read the release it said something about having to be a Gold Member, that's extra membership fees.  "Enhancement"  another word for more fees.


----------



## arch53 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Interval Gold Short Stay Program*

There are no details given for how this program would work.  I have little interest in paying additional monies in annual fees to  II. At the moment there is really little  advantage in upgrading to a gold membership.  What I am not clear about is how this Shortstay inventory would be accumulated..  If it cannabalizes the inventory available to the II "run of the mill members" then it has the potential of devaluing the regular membership, somewhat like DAE has done with its recent two tiered membership. I would be interested in the thoughts of others on this new II program.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 6, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> Interval Gold points??


Would the "leading global provider of vacation services" (the first paragraph in that announcement) be the Marriott Vacation Club by any chance since they are international? What will happen to the people who want to reserve a whole week at their resort? Will they have the chance to make the reservations first? After that, the people who want to reserve shorter stays at their resort can choose the vacation days that are left. Since the Marriott program was sold as a week's program, they can hardly go away from that completely. We would rather stay longer than shorter and certainly if you have to fly to the resort or drive many hours.

This is not going to be free but you have a choice to join or not. The Marriott had to do something to join the rest of the developers who deal with points and shorter stays already so now they can be part of the flexibility. Now Marriott is going to join the gang, II can offer shorter exchanges to any major resort if you have enough points in your II account, I guess.

When will we get the official announcement from the Marriott and what will be the extra fees? I doubt if this change will be free and I hope we have a choice to join or not.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't think this news and Marriott are related in any way. II was referring to itself when they used the term "leading global provider of vacation services". They along with all companies talk themselves up.

What we may see here is shorter stays available in a Getaway type inventory system, perhaps even along with the Getaway inventory. II may be able to get their hands on shorter stay reservations from those resorts that offer them (points based). They may also be able to split weeks for those resorts that they may have made a deal with to do so. Perhaps they will even allow Marriott owners who split their weeks to deposit in to II?

I think II gold is a good value for those not looking to add more weeks to their portfolio but want to travel more. The $25 discount on getaway stays pays for iteslf after almost two getaways and more than pays for itself after three. We buy at least two getaways a year, so for us the II gold is worth the price.


----------



## californiagirl (Apr 7, 2009)

The ability to trade for less than a week using II has been around for a while...using Disney.  At least up until Jan 1, 2009 when they switched to RCI.  It sounds like it is available using other vacation point systems.  Personally I like the idea.  Many times we have traded or purchased a getaway week and stayed less than a week.  If available, it is nice to add a day or two onto an existing week as well.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 9, 2009)

The latest issue of _intervalWORLD_ magazine had a full-page ad:

"COMING SOON  Get Ready for ShortStay Exchange.  [Because overnight bags have feelings, too.]

"Can't take a seven-day vacation?  Want to exchange for just a weekend?  No problem!  With this exclusive online Interval Gold benefit, you will be able to enjoy breaks that fit your schedule.  ShortStay Exchange will give you the freedom to trade your week for two vacations, from as few as two nights to as many as six.  How's that for flexibility?  And the exchange fees will be less!

"This is going to be the greatest thing to happen to vacation exchange since, well, vacation exchange!

"ShortStays are coming soon to IntervalWorld.com.  If you're not a Gold member, upgrade now to take advantage of this amazing benefit!"

So far I'm not seeing anything on the website and I'm watching closely because this does look interesting.  II Gold Membership is already worth the fees if you purchase enough Getaways (as dioxide said); this new option might also be worth extra fees.


----------



## tashamen (Apr 10, 2009)

I posted about this ShortStay program last month in Exchanging, if anyone is interested in what others had to say about the program: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93748


----------



## IuLiKa (May 17, 2009)

*Short stay Exchanges now on II*

I went to II to look for some stuff this morning, and here you go! Shortstays are here!
This is now in effect on the Interval website. There is an extra tab under the exchange tab with short stay exchanges. I am not a gold member, but it looks like I can use the system. I did not have time yet to read the FAQ. I hope in the end we can all figure out how to use this to our advantage. 

J


----------



## IuLiKa (May 17, 2009)

*ShortStay Exchange FAQ’s*

[_Edited to delete copyrighted FAQs. See the post immediately above this one for how to find the info._ Dave M, BBS Moderator]


----------



## dioxide45 (May 17, 2009)

IuLiKa said:


> I am not a gold member, but it looks like I can use the system.



They will probably allow you to search so you can see what you are missing, when you go to confirm an exchange they will gladly collect your payment information to upgrade to gold.

I wonder if this inventory is seperate from getaway inventory or exchange inventory. With many of the stays only available within 30 days of checkin I almost think this is a last ditch effort to unload getaway inventory and at least make some money from remaining weeks. I see Marriott Grande Vista in Orlando is available for the next few weeks only. I wonder if Marriott is allowing them to break weeks apart since weeks are deposited as 7 day confirmations.


----------



## Travelmom64 (May 18, 2009)

*Short Stay test*



IuLiKa said:


> I went to II to look for some stuff this morning, and here you go! Shortstays are here!
> This is now in effect on the Interval website. There is an extra tab under the exchange tab with short stay exchanges. I am not a gold member, but it looks like I can use the system. I did not have time yet to read the FAQ. I hope in the end we can all figure out how to use this to our advantage.
> 
> J



I did the same thing this morning, not a Gold member, but after looking through the inventory, I saw some things which appealed to me enough to upgrade.   We actually like trips less than a week, (enables us to go more often ) so I am excited about this option.
Lisa


----------



## gores95 (May 18, 2009)

Did a quick search as we are planning a possible Aruba exchange in November.  First of all the only Carribbean islands listed are Dominican Republic, Curacao and Venezuela.  Second they only list dates through the beginning of September 2009.  So my Aruba short-stay is out.  Third you cannot search ALL destinations with your dates...you have to choose a destination.  Fourth you can only choose one set of dates and not a large range of dates.

Bottom line I am not upgrading to gold anytime soon.......


----------



## wbrown (May 18, 2009)

I like the idea of shorter stays, however I noticed that my studio only pulls a studio and a 1BR only pulls a 1BR or studio.  Since this is during flextime I think a studio should be able to pull a 2BR unit. 

This limitation is significant for me.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 18, 2009)

wbrown said:


> I like the idea of shorter stays, however I noticed that my studio only pulls a studio and a 1BR only pulls a 1BR or studio.  Since this is during flextime I think a studio should be able to pull a 2BR unit.
> 
> This limitation is significant for me.



With the short stays there are still limitations in the 59 day window. You can't get anything larger than what you are using to exchange with. Since most short stays are within 30 - 60 days I guess this makes sense. There are some out ther elonger but accoring to the FAQ, most are within 30 days.


----------

